# Looking for S.W. GA. or North Fl. Deer Lease



## firefightermpc (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm trying to find a piece of land within about a 2 hour drive from Tallahassee, FL. I live close to Tallahassee and would like to find a good deer lease for my family and myself. (about 8-10 people) Thanks, Mike


----------



## BucknhogwildHC (Feb 1, 2010)

i got a new trac of land 467 acres in Berrien co Ga if your interested call me at 229-630-0196 or 229-335-0498


----------



## steph30030 (Feb 1, 2010)

Bucknhogwild, Is this a club or for lease? I live in Cook county, bout 15 min. from Berrien and been looking for a good place for Me,and a friend and my kids to hunt! Very responsible!  whats the price on it?


----------



## firefightermpc (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm still looking, there's got to be something out there.


----------



## firefightermpc (Feb 9, 2010)

Returned all pm's. We just need land with a good/great deer population.


----------



## DEERODGERS (Feb 28, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=501397, check us out, we are about 135 miles from tallahassee.


----------

